# Attachments



## senor harv (Jul 10, 2005)

Post a new topic 
Smoking Meat Forums Forum Index  Â» Smoking Meat (and other things) Â» BeefÂ» Post a new topic 
Post a new topic 
Subject:   
Description of your topic:   
Message Icon:                                          

 no topic icon    

Message body: 

Emoticons 





View more Emoticons 

   Font Color Default Dark Red Red Orange Brown Yellow Green Olive Cyan Blue Dark Blue Indigo Violet White Black    Font Size Tiny Small Normal Large Huge   Font type Default font Andalus Arial Comic Sans MS Courier New Lucida Console Microsoft Sans Serif Symbol Tahoma Times New Roman Traditional Arabic Verdana Webdings Wingdings














Options:
HTML is ON
BBCode is ON
Smilies are ON   Disable HTML in this post 
  Disable BBCode in this post 
  Disable Smilies in this post 
  Attach signature (signatures can be changed in profile) 
  Set a bookmark for this topic 
  Notify me when a reply is posted 


Add a Poll 
If you do not want to add a poll to your topic, leave the fields blank. 
Poll question:  
Poll option:    
Run poll for:   Days   [ Enter 0 or leave blank for a never-ending poll ] 


Smoking Meat Forums Forum Index Â» Beef Â» Post a new topic 

 Jump to:  Select a forumSmoking Meat Forums Forum Index||--Announcements|   |--Events|   |--For New Members|   |--Messages for All Guests and Members|   |--Smoking Meat (and other things)|   |--Beef|   |--Pork|   |--Poultry|   |--Fish|   |--Non-fish Seafood|   |--Fruit, Nuts & Vegetables|   |--Cheese|   |--Beer & Ale|   |--Wild Game|   |--Recipes Only|   |--Breads|   |--Side Items|   |--Desserts|   |--Sauces, Rubs & Marinades|   |--Smoking Supplies & Equipment|   |--Charcoal Smokers|   |--Propane Smokers|   |--Electric Smokers|   |--Wood Smokers|   |--Meat Thermometers|   |--Smoking Books, Videos, Magazines|   |--Classified Ads|   |--Trucks, Cars, Motorcycles|   |--Homes and Real Estate for Sale|   |--Smokers and Smoking Equipment|   |--Concession Trailers and Concession Equipment|   |--Music & Electronics|   |--About the Forum|   |--Forum Related Issues|   |--Just for Fun    |--Jokes


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 11, 2005)

Senor Harv,

I apologize... I just signed up as a regular user so I could see what you see and low and behold, there is no attachment function. Apparently that is an admin privilege :roll: 

Anyway.. I suppose you have to use the code function for now. You have to have your images uploaded to a website somewhere and when you use the image button in the post screen it will ask you for the image location and you will need to type it in.

The code will look like this:


----------



## redneck steve (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm not familiar with this program, but in vBulletin there's a button in the Administrator's Control Panel that enables members to post images. You might want to check for that.


----------



## senor harv (Jul 12, 2005)

R/Steve, vBulletin---where is this,  Sr. Harv


----------



## redneck steve (Jul 12, 2005)

Harv, it's something that Jeff would have to look at, it's done behind the scenes. I looked around the site, it seems like the members post images by linking to them on another site. I'll bet there's just a switch that needs to be thrown, might take a little time to find it.


----------



## senor harv (Jul 13, 2005)

Am I the only person that this is affecting? That sure is strange. I did see some pics recently on here.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 13, 2005)

Senor Harv,

You will be happy to know that I now have attachments working... I finally found the switch that turns on the power to that function 8) 

Click on attachments at the bottom of the posting screen and it will allow you to browse to your image on your computer and upload it.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## senor harv (Jul 13, 2005)

Jeff, thanks very much.  I haven't seen it yet, as you note, it is not on this  " Post a Reply", it is missing.  If u build it , they will come.  Ha


----------



## redneck steve (Jul 13, 2005)

Jeff, I don't have the attachment icon available to me on this reply.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 13, 2005)

This feature has to be turned on in each forum category.. I think I may have missed a few so try it again later this evening and I will double check each and every forum to make sure I did not miss any.

It does look like you could set that option as the default.. :shock: 

You guys are making great guinea pigs :lol: 

It should look like this:


  Disable HTML in this post 
  Disable BBCode in this post 
  Disable Smilies in this post 
  Attach signature (signatures can be changed in profile) 
  Set a bookmark for this topic 
  Notify me when a reply is posted 
  Lock this topic 

Attachment Posting Control Panel

If you click on Add an Attachment, you will see the box for adding Attachments. If you click on Posted Attachments, you will see a list of already attached Files and you are able to edit them. If you want to Replace (Upload new Version) an Attachment, you have to click both links. Add the Attachment as you normally would do, thereafter don't click on Add Attachment, rather click on Upload New Version at the Attachment Entry you intend to update. 

*Options* 

You should see a button at this point that says "Add an Attachment" just above the "Preview" and "Submit" buttons.


----------



## redneck steve (Jul 14, 2005)

I've got it now!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2005)

Great feature Jeff. It's nice to see what everyone else is smoking and how it turns out.  Now if I can just get my dang camera back from my youngest daughter I could post pitcures too!!


----------

